# Best place to buy parts



## ZeesGTO (Nov 10, 2015)

As I have mentioned, I am a proud new owner of a brazen orange 06 gto. 40,000 miles but a bit "ratty" on the inside (not quite sure why that is). In any event, where is the best place to look for interior parts? Are there any reliable vendors that people know of?

Thanks

Zee


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Your best choices are going to be this forum, LS1GTO.com and Ebay.

GMPartshouse.com may have what you are looking for, but it will be more.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you troll around there are cars that get parted out from being totaled. Also Cleveland Pick-a-part is known as the graveyard for many GTOs. I've bought parts from them.


----------



## ZeesGTO (Nov 10, 2015)

Many thanks!

Zee


----------



## ZeesGTO (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you!

Zee


----------



## hemi1282 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm trying to find cup holders or the part thats in the center console, i remember my last car had some kind of a cup holder in it and this car is missing it can u guys help me out or point me in the right direction plz, thx

And the buttons on steering wheel can I replace just the one that's broke or is all these buttons connected together and have to replace the whole thing, thx


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GTOG8TA.COM  has the switches but they are a little pricey at $239. They are connected together. They also show the cup holder insert but it says "email for price".


----------



## hemi1282 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thx HP


----------



## Genord92 (Apr 3, 2017)

> GTOG8TA.COM  has the switches but they are a little pricey at $239. They are connected together. They also show the cup holder insert but it says "email for price".


This one is very usefull, ty, cause i have similar question and already tried to find it on ebay.


----------

